

Apple hands Angela Ahrendts $68m in shares - bedhead
http://www.theguardian.com/business/2014/may/06/apple-angela-ahrendts-68m-dollars-shares

======
bedhead
And so it continues: paid-obscenely-for-merely-showing-up. No incentive
alignment, no pay for performance, no clawback for ineptitude, etc. Generally
speaking, I'm quite libertarian so these things theoretically shouldn't bother
me...after all, this is evidently what the market is. But over time I've found
myself being more and more outraged by executive compensation, especially the
ones where people who I view as largely interchangeable, or who've arrived
long after the heavy lifting was done, are guaranteed founder-like
compensation.

